# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Tư vấn đi Đà Lạt

## danghung

Mình up 1 số thông tin chia sẻ của những người đi Đà Lạt cho các bạn tham khảo, hy vọng giúp ích nhiều cho các bạn.
*
Tư vấn đi Đà Lạt*
Từ Sài Gòn đi Đà Lạt, bạn có thể đi máy bay đến sân bay Liên Khương và bắt xe bus liên vận của sân bay về Đà Lạt với giá 35.000 đồng hoặc taxi khoảng 180.000 đồng.

Nếu đi bằng xe đò thì hiện có mấy hãng xe lớn và chất lượng cao như: - Công ty Thành Bưởi: chạy suốt ngày đêm, mỗi giờ có một chuyến (Dịp lễ tết thì tăng chuyến). Tại TP HCM: 266–268 Lê Hồng Phong, quận 10, TP HCM. Điện thoại: (08) 38308090 – 38397747 – 38353123. Tại Đà Lạt: 55 Phan Bội Châu, Đà Lạt. (Trụ sở chính đường Lũ Gia). Điện thoại: (063) 3821264–3837838 Giá vé: 130.000 đồng/người (Tại Đà Lạt đón và trả khách tận nơi). Giường nằm 150.000 đồng.

Công ty Phương Trang: Mỗi tiếng có một chuyến. Tại TP HCM: 274-276 Đề Thám - TP HCM; ĐT: 08.8375570. Tại Đà Lạt: Bến xe Phương Trang, Đà Lạt. Điện thoại: 063.3585858. Giá vé: 130.000 đồng/người. Giường nằm 150.000 đồng. Điện thoại để đặt chỗ, tại Đà Lạt nhà xe sẽ có xe trung chuyển đưa về tận KS.

Khách sạn: Bạn nên thuê ở trung tâm thành phố cho tiện đi lại, có rất nhiều khách sạn với nhiều mức giá khác nhau từ 150.000 đồng trở lên tùy theo chất lượng dịch vụ, với các KS trung bình có Thi Thảo, Phước Đức, Thanh tùng, ở dạng biệt thự và xa trung tâm có biệt thự 14, dinh 2, KS nhà nghỉ Công đoàn... 

*Chia sẻ nhỏ:* 
nếu đi du lịch ở Đà Lạt thì khu trung tâm Hòa Bình thuận tiện nhất cho mọi người. Khu trung tâm này tập trung rất nhiều khách sạn, nhà nghỉ, nhà hàng và các dịch vụ thương mại, đây là khu phố sầm uất nhất của Đà Lạt, thuận tiện giao thông đi lại, tuy nhiên giá thành sẽ cao hơn so với ở địa điểm khác.

Chọn ở đấy gia đình anh có thể đi dạo bộ, hoà dòng người đi bộ ngắm hoạt động của chợ đêm khu chợ Hòa Bình rất tấp nập, mua sắm những món quà lưu niệm, sau đó cùng dạo bộ xuống khoảng 100 m xuống hồ Xuân Hương ngắm cảnh hồ và chiêm ngưỡng vẻ lung linh về đêm.

Tuy nhiên ở khu trung tâm gia đình anh sẽ phải đi tới các điểm du lịch thì khá xa, tuỳ theo lựa chọn điểm tới của anh. Trung tâm Hoà Bình cách ĐH Đà Lạt cách vườn hoa gần 2 km, kề đó là Đồi Cù - sân Golf, Thung lũng Tình yêu, đồi Mộng Mơ khoảng 5 km, Thung lũng vàng khoảng 8 km xa hơn nữa có hồ Đankia, núi LangBiang. Kế bên kia Hồ Xuân Hương là vườn hoa thành phố, quanh khu vực hồ là Dinh Bảo Đại (gọi là Dinh 2) cách khoàng một km. Trên đường lên Đà Lạt có thác Prenn..

*
Tư vấn đi Đà Lạt*
1. Khách sạn: a) Bình dân: khách sạn tư nhân (2 sao). Khách sạn tư nhân ở Đà Lạt nhìn chung khá rẻ, không có cảm giác bị chém đắt đỏ như các khu du lịch miền Bắc. Cụ thể nếu là chỉ có gia đình anh với 3 thành viên (2 lớn + 1 trẻ em) thì anh có thể thuê khách sạn nhỏ của gia đình dạng giống như nhà nghỉ ở Hà Nội. Tuy nhiên về cơ bản tất cả đều đẹp và sạch, quan trọng là khác xa với hình ảnh các nhà nghỉ ờ Hà Nội của chúng ta. Mức giá thì dao động 150.000-250.000 đồng cho một phòng đôi.

Khi đi công tác thì tôi thường ở khách sạn ở mạn đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh, là con phố ngay trung tâm Đà Lạt, cách chợ Đà Lạt và rạp chiếu phim tầm 500 m. Đi lại ăn uống và tham quan rất tiện. Nếu anh không có nhu cầu khách sạn cao cấp thì tôi xin đề cử khách sạn Europa trên đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh (chủ rất nhiệt tình, giá vừa phải, luôn tươi cười và nhiệt tình chỉ dẫn mọi vấn đề khách cần, phòng ốc sạch sẽ và rộng rãi, có cung cấp cơm ăn nhưng luôn sẵn sàng chỉ dẫn địa chỉ nhà hàng, quán cơm ngon ở Đà Lạt).

Tôi đi công tác luôn ở Euopa vì phục vụ dễ chịu. Tuy một số cái có thể mới xây như cái Hải Âu đối diện (giá cũng rẻ tầm 150.000 đồng và khá đẹp), nhưng nhân viên thuê nên làm việc không tốt.

b) Khách sạn cao cấp: Nếu có thể trả tiền với mức giá từ 60~100$ thì anh có thể ở tại Mecure của tập đoàn Accord. Đây là khách sạn 4 sao của Pháp cổ nằm cạnh nhà thờ Con gà, hơi xa trung tâm một chút (tầm một km) nhưng nói chung vẫn có thể đi bộ đi dạo thoải mái. Nếu sang hơn nữa thì có thể ở Sofitel cũng của Accord nhưng là Luxury hotel nên đắt hơn và cũng hoành tráng hơn với cái khuôn viên trên đồi thoai thoải nằm cạnh Hồ Xuân Hương.

2) Ăn uống: Có thể ăn cơm tại các nhà hàng gần rạp chiếu phim trung tâm Đà Lạt (giá hơi đắt một chút nhưng là cũng chỉ bằng giá phố cổ Hà Nội hoặc quán cơm Nam Sơn (không nhớ chắc lắm những chắc không nhầm) khá nổi tiếng trên đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh.

Sáng có thể ăn phở cũng mạn gần Rạp chiếu phim, khá ngon và có rau tươi ngon, sạch. Lưu ý tuyệt đối không ăn các hàng quán dạng vỉa hè gần chợ Đà Lạt, phía dưới chân dốc. Ở đây giá không rẻ hơn nhà hàng, phục vụ chán và bát đũa nhựa đúng như cơm hộp văn phòng, nhìn thấy là chạy luôn.

3) Đi lại: Đi từ sân bay lên và về thì có rất nhiều hãng taxi, giá cũng không đắt. Xác định cho lượt đi và về tầm 500.000 đồng là được ạ. Tôi thì thường đi của Phương Trang vì phục vụ tốt, xe 9 chỗ mới rộng rãi êm ái. Đường từ sân bay Liên Khương lên Đà lạt cua khá nhiều nên đi xe to cho thoải mái. Nếu kinh tế eo hẹp có thể đi xe của sân bay, xe to cũng khá thoải mái lại rẻ. Tuy nhiên chỉ đi đến khách sạn hàng không trên phố Pasteur cạnh Hồ Xuân Hương nên nếu đi đến KS thì phải đi bộ hoặc taxi tiếp tầm 1~2 km nữa.

Đi chơi ở Đà Lạt và các địa điểm thăm quan: Có thể nhờ khách sạn thuê xe máy. Tốt nhất là thuê xe ga của SYM (Atila) máy khỏe và dễ leo dốc để đi tham quan. Giá thì dưới 100.000 đồng/ngày và xăng tự đổ. Khi thuê thì nói trước số ngày thuê với khách sạn. Về an ninh trật tự thì không phải lo, ở đó họ toàn vứt xe ở vỉa hè rồi đi chơi lung tung, quay lại vẫn thấy thế chỉ khác là thêm ít bụi dính ở xe.

4) Địa điểm tham quan: + Đi thăm quan đỉnh Langbiang (nếu đi xe máy phải gửi xe ở chân dốc rồi thuê ôtô lên), Hồ Than Thở, Thung lũng tình yêu và có một vườn hoa gì đó rất nổi tiếng nhưng quên rồi (giống ở SAPA). Nhìn chung cũng giống giống nhau, cảnh thì giống châu Âu nhưng nhanh chán vì chẳng có gì khác ngoài đồi thông và hồ thơ mộng.

Ngoài ra còn có đồi thông hai mộ, ngôi nhà ma... Thăm dinh Bảo Đại (rất đáng để thăm). Thăm thác nằm rải rác trên đường đi từ sân bay lên Đà Lạt (khá mệt nên cân nhắc trước khi đi, tuy nhiên cũng có xe điện chạy đường ray khá thú vị nên lúc lên không sợ mệt). Ngoài ra cũng còn một số nơi khác nhưng chủ yếu là đi thăm mấy nơi tôi kể trên là đủ. Hồ Xuân Hương và chợ Đà lạt (tối nào cũng đi dạo và uống cafe trên hồ thì thích, nhưng không biết nạo vét xong chưa, nếu chưa xong thì bụi phết).

Nói chung từ Hà Nội đi Đà Lạt ngoại trừ vé máy bay khá đắt, còn đâu cũng rẻ và phù hợp. Phục vụ khá tốt nếu so với mặt bằng chung của các khu du lịch Việt Nam. Chúc anh chị và cháu có chuyến thăm Đà Lạt vui vẻ.

*Đà Lạt mùa du lịch*
Trong mùa du lịch nếu bạn không đặt chỗ trước tại khách sạn thì khi đến nơi sẽ khó tìm khách sạn tốt và giá tốt.

Từ Sài Gòn lên Đà Lạt có thể đi bằng 2 cách, đi bằng máy bay tuyến SG-ĐL giá vé hạng bình thường khoảng 873.000đồng/vé nhưng đáp tại ngoại thành, bạn phải bỏ ra chi phí 180.000 đồng taxi để đến được trung tâm. Hoặc từ Sài Gòn bạn mua vé xe khách, đừng đi bến xe miền Đông vì có con nhỏ, người đông và phức tạp.

Bạn có thể ra thẳng đường Lê Hồng Phong, quận 10 ( ngã 7 đi thẳng tới) là bến xe Thành bưởi hoặc ra đường Đề Thám quận 1 đặt vé, sẽ tốn khoảng hơn 100.000đồng/vé và đi 8 tiếng để đến nơi. Tuỳ thời điểm mà hai nhà xe này có yêu cầu bạn ra tận nơi đặt vé trước hay không. Hai hãng này đều có xe trung chuyển và đưa bạn đến khách sạn.

Nếu bạn đến Đà Lạt vào mùa thấp điểm, không phải đúng ngày Giáng sinh hoặc Tết, bạn có thể trực tiếp đến những con đường này và đặt phòng. Đường Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, đường 3 tháng 2. Hai con đường này đầy dãy khách sạn mini giá tương đối vào khoảng 200.000 hoặc 300.000 đến 500.000 đồng. Tuỳ thời điểm nhé. Hai con đường này nằm ngay trung tâm thành phố, gần chợ, gần khu vui chơi mua sắm, rất tiện đi lại. Ngoài ra còn có cụm khách sạn đường Hà Huy Tập, đường Bùi Thị Xuân, nhưng theo mình bạn nên ở Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa đi, đi đâu cũng tiện và khu này khá an ninh và yên tĩnh.

Còn chuyện bạn muốn đặt phòng trước nhưng không biết phải tìm và liên lạc như thế nào thì nhấc điện thoại gọi 063.1080 và hỏi thông tin một số khách sạn ở đường Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa. Mình giới thiệu một số tên như Bảo Ngọc, Thái Dương, Vy Vy ... bạn tự tìm thông tin nhé. Vài dòng, mong bạn và gia đình có chuyến đi vui vẻ, nhớ đi đâu cũng phải trả giá nhé, kể cả ở khách sạn. 
*
Đi chơi Đà Lạt*

Nếu bạn không lên Đà Lạt vào những ngày lễ thì rất dễ dàng để mua vé xe và thuê khách sạn ở Đà Lạt. Bạn nên đặt vé xe Thành Bưởi hoặc Phương Trang. Nhưng theo tôi thì bạn nên đi Thành Bười vì tài xế biết cách chạy xe êm hơn. Bạn có thể gọi điện thoại đặt vé trước rồi ra nhà xe lấy vé đi luôn cũng được.

- Khách sạn ở Đà Lạt vào những ngày bình thường cũng khá rẻ. Nếu không có người quen, bạn nên thuê một khách sạn gần chợ để tiện việc đi lại tham quan mua sắm. Nếu muốn rẻ hơn nữa thì bạn vào khu Bùi Thị Xuân, gần trường đại học. Ở đây cũng là một khu khá sầm uất, nhưng vì là nơi sinh viên ở trọ nên mọi thứ rất chấp nhận được.

- Người Đà Lạt nổi tiếng là thân thiện, nhưng bạn cũng nên thận trọng trong việc mua sắm hoặc ăn uống, nhất là khi mua hàng lưu niệm như đồ gỗ, áo len, khăn choàng...

- Mùa này ở Đà Lạt khá lạnh, nên bạn phải suy nghĩ trước khi đi vì hình như bạn đang có bé nhỏ. Hồ Xuân Hương là một thắng cảnh rất thơ mọng và dễ tham quan nhất, nhưng hiện nay đang xả hết nước để tu sửa, nên chắc chắn bạn sẽ cảm thấy hối tiếc khi đi vào thời gian này. Vài lời cho bạn, hy vọng nó sẽ hữu ích cho bạn trong chuyến đi.



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## andynguyen

Bạn có biết chỗ nào cho thuê xe máy ở Đà lạt, giá rẻ hợp lý không ? 

Cảm ơn đã chia sẻ...

----------

